

Work with Git from Emacs - almost
http://xtalk.msk.su/~ott/en/writings/emacs-vcs/EmacsGit.html

======
mechanical_fish
+1 for magit, so far. I do recommend printing out the manual so that you can
consult it during the learning-curve phase. And there are still things that I
prefer to do from the command line.

